# Facebook Giveaway



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Getting ready to announce another giveaway. Make sure you like us on facebook so you can get the details on how to enter


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

The details have been posted. Go to www.facebook.com/flmarineplastics to find out more.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

A little over 48 hours left until the end of our giveaway. Don't miss out! Visit 
www.facebook.com/flmarineplastics for details


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Only a couple hours left to enter!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Another giveaway is going on right now. Enter until sunday at midnight. Visit
www.facebook.com/flmarineplastics for details


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Enter until tomorrow at midnight. Enter daily to increase your chances of winning


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Less than 11 hours left! Don't miss out. If you have already entered, remember you can enter daily to increase your chances


----------

